

q, textual queue manager (command line todo list) - soundsop
http://blog.paulbonser.com/2009/04/21/q-textual-queue-manager/

======
jdp
You could end up using it for a lot more things than just a todo list, you
could probably hack it up for using queues in a shell script or something.
It's all about utility

~~~
tezza
I think any fully fledged script would use its specific variables rather than
forking to another script.

This is after all, mostly just appending to a list. And you can step through
an internal script representation in a debugger

------
sch
I've always liked tdl: <http://www.rc0.org.uk/tdl/>

------
bigbang
How about using a text editor. Random accesses/updates and search . emacs is
my to do list manager :)

